# More JD 2010 issues



## mike d (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,
I just dropped the hydraulic fluid, and changed the hydraulic filter to remedy a problem I was having with my hydraulic system. Much to my dismay I found three small ball bearings in the hydraulic oil I had dropped from the machine. I heard them hit the drain pan as soon as I pulled the drain plug. They are quite small, about the size of a BB from a BB gun. Everything still seems to be working fine, and I don't hear any bad noises coming from the machine either at a stand still, or under motion. Does anybody have any guesses where these ball bearings my have come from?? Anybody want to place a bet on how long it is before I hear some scary noise, and the machine says " I quit!!" ??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a shop manual by chance?


----------



## mike d (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a I.T. manual. I also have a for sale sign!! LOL


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

they go in the filter holder . jdeere.com and look up hydraulic filter


----------

